# Battery tools



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use DeWalt, but I hate the battery life on them, sucks. The drills if you put them on #1 or slow speed the batteries last pretty good.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I broke all of my Dewalt cordless tools in the first year I had them, and none of them were covered under warranty. I through them out and bought a Hilti cordless drill and an impact driver, they are the only cordless tools I have. I use the Nimh batteries, one will usually last all day, unless I'm hammerdrilling a lot of tapcons.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i have a bosch 36v hammer/drill......the rest of my tools are corded


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We use the milwaukee 28v cordless tools. Good track record over the last couple yeaars since we switched from dewalt. Just don't get the batteries wet.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i did have the makita ion cordless set...JUNK good way to waste a few hundred bucks......id be happy to find a nice well made cordless sawzall and thats all i need other than a drill......makes it nice to cut stack holes before the roofer gets there


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rex said:


> i did have the makita ion cordless set...JUNK good way to waste a few hundred bucks......id be happy to find a nice well made cordless sawzall and thats all i need other than a drill......makes it nice to cut stack holes before the roofer gets there


Hilti makes a nice cordless sawzall, and they make a 36 volt cordless circ saw that is just as powerful as a corded saw.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I still use ridgid cordless 18V, batteries suck, but all is warrantied for life, already had the sawsall fixed and cost $0


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ha, my DeWalt was supposed to have a guarantee. Something broke in the sawzall jaws and they charged me to fix it citing that it was abuse. Next time I will beat it with a hammer, then they can call it abuse


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Milwaukee*

I use to use Dewalt. IMO their quality in cordless tools are falling. I had a drill and saw-z-all kit the saw-z-all broke on me 2 time with in a years time. I use it to cut out for stools and tubs (plywood) and cut my PVC.
After mention that.
I bought a Mil. I have had it for 2 years only problem is a bad battery.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Most of my tools are corded ,I want that power.I do very little construction where there is not power available.The battery game gets old and I don't mind running cords.A cord-less drill/hammer drill is a must though,and I have the dewalt 18v for that [t-handle].


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Threaderman, I agree, that Dewalt 18v Roto-Hammer is a great cordless tool. I also like the 18v Dewalt DW056 impact driver for driving screws. I used to use the 9.6v Makita cordless impact drill motors about 10-12 years ago, but the Dewalt is way better.

I have a crew of 5, and we went thru 11 Dewalt cordless sawzalls in 18 months. They tend to get used too much and break down. Most of the time it would have been better to have used the (like new) corded sawzall that every guy carries in his truck. Creatures of habit! They don't want to pull out a cord. Would rather chase down another battery.

Oh well, their all good employees.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I gave up in my Dewalt cordless saw.... Same thing USP something broke in the jaws but it was abuse, fell off a 10ft ladder:laughing: Only cordless tool I use Is the Dewalt 14.4 drill. Everything else is corded.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*After smacking up a Dewalt 18 volt from dropping it off a 6' too many times, I decided I was either gonna have to baby it and work slower, or intentionally buy a cheapo that wouldn't be so expensive to replace.*

*I got a Ryobi 18...lasted two years with intentional abuse, I finally burnt it out drilling 1-1/2" holes through a couple of hundred sills on a multi residential project.*

*I use Ryobi now, at 1/4 or less the price of a DeWalt, it sure hurts alot less when it falls off the ladder.*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a DeWalt cordless drill that I've used for quite a few years. Seems like I have to charge one of the batteries almost every time I use it. I also have a DeWalt cordless circular saw (great for pulling back carpet and cutting access holes in plywood floors) that I don't use often enough and I have a harder time with battery life. I'm quite pleased with the cordless drill. I had Makitas before that and they weren't half the drill this one is.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

we use dewalts at our shop. One of the journeyman is always pitching the batteries in the trash. They bought 2 brand new sets and 2 spare batteries when i started which meant we had about 10 batteries in the shop. Now we're down to 3. :blink:

I have to agree that dewalt quality is falling, i think when i turn-out, i'll buy myself a ryobi and a couple spare batteries that i don't have to worry about someone else pitching them for me.


----------

